

3 things I wish somebody would build - arnorhs
http://arnorhs.com/2010/05/14/3-things-i-wish-somebody-would-create/

======
brolewis
For the first point, there resources out there, but I personally don't think
there are many that are that easy to use and work with other social sites.
This is actually an interest of mine and is the first side project that I have
started working on. I hope to have something out there in the not-to-distant
future and I hope to get feedback from people like you who are also looking
for such an app.

~~~
arnorhs
Great. I would use it. Build it and I will come :)

Do you need help?

~~~
brolewis
Possibly. I'm a Python guy doing this is Pylons so if you have experience with
that, I would take some help. Also, if you have any experience with
interfaces, that's my weakness.

------
wavesplash
Anyone who's interested in working on #1, has some time, and can work with
Rails3/Ruby, send me a note. Contact info in my profile.

